# Perpetual motion machine needs no maintenance



## kbsmith (Aug 29, 2015)

...
But rhythm and rhyme demand focus and patience

Like
Pissing on petals
Or
Shining up metal
Or
Some other incomprehensible fuss

It seems
A Wild born natural Satan 
obeys a wicked vernacular hatred
That Pops the imperfections
Then licks up the puss
He was a saint
Lucyfer
The greatest of us
But soon traded that harness
For a powerful aphrodesiac tonic 
That pleases even the driest of taint

Hush
Peddle your piss
Or
Meddle and wish
Or
Some other incomprehensible lust

It seems
I take to my keyboard and linger
Burning up gods of my youth with my fingers
Changing sacred pixel screens that render
My words as glowing output
Summoning
You must
Let them speak
Your hands are your new vessel
Perpetual motion machine needs no vehicle 
It lives in the mind of its people
Society you morons
Doesn't need you
You need
It


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 30, 2015)

I take to my keyboard and linger
Burning up gods of my youth with my fingers

I love these two lines. Good piece, lots of thoughts and messages,  well written.


----------



## TipGrundlefunk (Aug 30, 2015)

I like the raw power of this.

I found the structure interesting, like a song with verse and refrain, an option to consider, removing the word 'other' from the last line of the refrain (or is it the verse?) it would tighten the rhythm up.

Is Luscifer deliberately misspelt? If so, I'm not getting the reference?

Tip


----------



## kbsmith (Aug 31, 2015)

The gods of my youth were grammar and Jesus. If I knew then what I know now, why! I'd have nothing to write about.

Hey thanks for noting its power.
It is meant to be a chant or some kind of witchcraft. or some kind of social commentary on its own existence in comparison with others.
(most of my writing comes form these standpoints: my perspective) : That's the best tip you're getting , lol. :icon_shaking2:

No. I did not intend to misspell Lucyfer, but have since misspelled it again: To nullify your suggestion without displacing it.


----------



## Nellie (Aug 31, 2015)

kbsmith said:


> The gods of my youth were grammar and Jesus. If I knew then what I know now, why! I'd have nothing to write about.
> 
> Hey thanks for noting its power.
> It is meant to be a chant or some kind of witchcraft. or some kind of social commentary on its own existence in comparison with others.
> ...



I notice you're in Savannah, Ga, the "Bible Belt". No wonder you write about such things! ale::distrust:

 Reminds me of something my son would probably write about. He grew up in Memphis, TN.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice read.

I see originality in your work.


----------



## kbsmith (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks Mesa.

Nellie, 
The relentless positivity of "God's greater plan" is fallacy. Life requires you to cheat, kill, steal, and lie to succeed. Those that love are crucified in the streets.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 1, 2015)

"I take to my keyboard and linger
Burning up gods of my youth with my fingers"

Brilliant lines. This was a poem that almost had a surreal edge to it. I liked it.


----------

